# Ashes predictions?



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Who do you think will win the ashes this year? What are your predictions for a final score?

I think it will be 1-1, the English weather will rob us of at least one victory.

Americans: this is concerning a sport called cricket - which is probably beyond your comprehension or boredom threshold . Yes you play for 5 days and it can still end up in a draw. 

If we get enough people talking about cricket we can get our own sub-forum - come on guys!

www.talkclassicalandmetalandcricket.com


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

No-one? Damn.......


----------



## Weston (Jul 11, 2008)

Sorry. I'm an American* and I don't even understand football (round or oblong). Nor sports of any kind. Even the Olympics are Greek to me.

Actually I think the term "American" is awful . There are many, many countries in North and South America. How did "American" come to mean a citizen of the USA? Yet, I can't call myself a USAian. That's okay, I barely call myself a citizen of this world.


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

jezbo said:


> Americans: this is concerning a sport called cricket - which is probably beyond your comprehension or boredom threshold . Yes you play for 5 days and it can still end up in a draw.
> www.talkclassicalandmetalandcricket.com


I'm sorry, jezbo, but the English are wrong. This is "cricket":


----------



## bassClef (Oct 29, 2006)

Here we go - it's starting!!

And we have some national anthems and other songs, including that awful Jenkins woman and a truly horrible rendition of Parry's Jerusalem.


----------



## bdelykleon (May 21, 2009)

Oh, I never got to enjoy cricket, it is even more boring than baseball...


----------

